# Music That Gives You Goosebumps



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

This one:

[YOUTUBE]Uokp0aEiT-A[/YOUTUBE]

There are many that give me goosebumps, but I hadn't heard this one in awhile. Still works.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

This one, too:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4QuMH2Nvu0[/ame]


The major/minor chord progressions always hit me in the guts.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_a46WJ1viA[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, Tom -- pretty much anything by them... I've posted this one several times, but I still just love it:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXZyDtzDJMY[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdqxb7aV6Zk[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p_xAToFzck[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBLOebnp364[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TENV8IhpZ2A[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

All of these great tunes!!!, Music can really get You goin', give You a jolt! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n327ncoU_ZU[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-IgVS8gOhw[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67rslfF-QQU[/ame]


meytal cohen gives me goosebumps....lol.....all over...lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, to be young 'n dumb again...


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFM_-ebftLs[/ame]


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The video for Like A Rock back in the mid 80s sort of gave me goose bumps with the way he sang it leaning against a Corvette as the slow train passed and after the train passed on the other side of the tracks was a Camaro with teenagers leaning against their car on their side of the tracks and the drivers one or two generations apart smile at each other as they got back in their cars to continue on their night time cruises.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I posted this before, but it belongs here too.

I don't care if all ya'll call me a heretic, but I think Melanie Masson does it waaaay better than Janis Joplin's "Cry Baby". Masson's audition at X-Factor gave me chill bumps, and almost made me cry like a crybaby. WOW. 

If you want to get past the interview fluff, and get right to the righteous singing right away, *fast forward the YouTube to the 1:35 mark.*

[YOUTUBE]9RCxJPVo4Ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

That led to the Simon and G version of troubled waters at the Madison Sq. Garden concert back in 2009 . . . . . . 
Paul and Art together again after all these years...........

That is goosebump time . . times two................


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here ya go, Jim.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVDg8fVC4EQ[/ame]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lesley Gore, U Don't Own Me


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Here's a couple:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzWeN-bVDUc[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHkmMIfXV5Y[/ame]


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&feature=player_detailpage#t=0[/ame]
That BBW has the voice of an angel.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

If you haven't heard Brittany Howard before, get comfortable. 

[YOUTUBE]K_26jVro3Us[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

Pink Floyd Great Gig in the Sky.
And I am not frightened of dying. Any time will do, I don't mind. Why should I be frightened of dying? There's no reason for it &#8211; you've got to go sometime.

http://youtu.be/cVBCE3gaNxc


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

While your at it pull up some of the Paul Simon stuff he did with all those African musicians . . . . 
. there is some real kick arce rhythm in it.

I am a puter dummy . . don't know how to bring that stuff up and post it..........


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

This song always gives goosebumps.....

[YOUTUBE]NGorjBVag0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTSc4hBdCd0[/ame] Ali McGraw was my crush back in 70! I remember watching the movie-so sad!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> While your at it pull up some of the Paul Simon stuff he did with all those African musicians . . . .
> . there is some real kick arce rhythm in it.
> 
> I am a puter dummy . . don't know how to bring that stuff up and post it..........




[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I_T3XvzPaM[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBG7P-K-r1Y[/ame]


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

CajunSunshine said:


> I posted this before, but it belongs here too.
> 
> I don't care if all ya'll call me a heretic, but I think Melanie Masson does it waaaay better than Janis Joplin's "Cry Baby". Masson's audition at X-Factor gave me chill bumps, and almost made me cry like a crybaby. WOW.
> 
> ...



DANG! 
That was amazing! 

I agree with you. While I do appreciate Janis Joplin's talent, she was a bit gruff for my taste. But that little fairy there can SING !


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Most anything Patty Loveless, Alison Krauss, Emmylou Harris, Gillian Welch --- Crooked Still -all give me chills. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcYhmOhf96g[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4oSok81III[/ame]

But these days I can't listen to Back at Mama's by Tim McGraw without bawling like a baby. I have no idea why - but the past several times I've heard it huge, slow tears have filled my eyes and slowing rolled down. It's not the "dab the eye" kind of tears or the sob and wail crying - just big fat slow tears brimming on my bottom lids. I've not cried like that over music since my daddy died almost 15 yeas ago !!!!


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

still gotta go with starship-we built this city,ahh grace slick.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLBhxZUkmU[/ame]


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDlhXbklcH0[/ame]


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

CSN's "Southern Cross" is up there on my list but I play this most often and the loudest whenever I can and always get goose bumps...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGMHCfiphNw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGMHCfiphNw[/ame]


Laugh though you may, I have always loved Vivaldi's Four Seasons and Handel's Water Music. Two of the best pieces of music ever written.

TRellis


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Not laughing here, TRellis. The movie, Quartet, reminded me how much I love this one, but the version in the film is incomplete. Here's a favorite rendition. And yes, it gives me goosebumps. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5NEOh-XhyA[/ame]


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

TRellis said:


> CSN's "Southern Cross" is up there on my list but I play this most often and the loudest whenever I can and always get goose bumps...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGMHCfiphNw
> 
> ...


Who am I to laugh? I get laughed at be cause I'm 300lbs. got a full beard tats of deer and turkey tracks on my forearms and listen to Adele, Michael Buble and
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_UOuSklNL4[/ame]
although I still do love to listen to Hank3 and drive by truckers


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Y11hwjMNs[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glad to see all the newbies jumping in on our crazy music threads !!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dwuzqF6huc[/ame]


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Anything, anything, anything by Mili Matijevic. He could sing the most boring dissertation ever and I'd hang on every word. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLrz2u6NhLE[/ame]

Then this song - pretty much anybody can sing it and I'll love it. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34nrWcUglVg[/ame]


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

elkhound said:


> glad to see all the newbies jumping in on our crazy music threads !!!


Did somebody say music? 

Say music or milkweed and I'm tagging along!!! :whistlin:


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice!!! But I always preferred her in this one....

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn5tiuZU4JI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn5tiuZU4JI[/ame]

Can anyone name a movie that this song was part of the soundtrack, that is without "google cheating"?

TRellis


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I googled but I'd never seen the movie so I wouldn't have known. Cool tune!


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

MOSSYNUT said:


> Who am I to laugh? I get laughed at be cause I'm 300lbs. got a full beard tats of deer and turkey tracks on my forearms and listen to Adele, Michael Buble and...
> 
> ...although I still do love to listen to Hank3 and drive by truckers


 Well.... trim the beard a little!!! 

When I was in California I would drive the coast from Monterey south to wherever I felt like going, usually not much further than a little place called Napinthe in Big Sur. And yes I know, route 101 is inland, but I did not care.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TTWzNmGx-o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TTWzNmGx-o[/ame]



I can still feel the wind in my hair, the sun in my face and the smell of the ocean, and I still get goose bumps.

TRellis


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbdpFZSeVCE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM9QGIF5I-k[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwHGgZ-H36I[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Yikes, Mal, don't get me started on the Irish/Scottishy/Walesy ballady stuff.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS_LdVR2Aaw[/ame]


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah9XCamPyKA[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQYweHL9chg[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLm1Jvu-ARY[/ame]


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX23Ejqwu0g[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iSwuYTRiug[/ame]


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Doesn't sound exactly like I heard it in person and acapella, but as close as I could find.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1s9jd7OOcM[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEq9Qhx1bGI[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvlaYuxQOtE[/ame]


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

CajunSunshine said:


> I posted this before, but it belongs here too.
> 
> I don't care if all ya'll call me a heretic, but I think Melanie Masson does it waaaay better than Janis Joplin's "Cry Baby". Masson's audition at X-Factor gave me chill bumps, and almost made me cry like a crybaby. WOW.
> 
> ...





PrettyPaisley said:


> DANG!
> That was amazing!
> 
> I agree with you. While I do appreciate Janis Joplin's talent, she was a bit gruff for my taste. But that little fairy there can SING !


My sentiments exactly! After my goosebumps finally settled down, I just HAD to google Melanie Masson and listen to everything she ever sang. ~ sigh ~  What a voice...and a delightful presence! Unfortunately (for us), she eventually decided that being a mommie was more important than a singing career.

Google her and be amazed. 



.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

+100% to Carlos Nakai! I have in my collection, every single one of his CDs. 

Once upon a time, I was a trader and dancer in the Native American PowWow circuit for over 25 years. In addition to selling my usual wares (North American wildlife paintings on natural "canvas" such as feathers, sycamore leaves, buffalo jawbones, leather, etc.,etc.), I sold Native American music CDs. Nakai _always_ outsold all the others. 

Something strange about his music, though. My customers noted that after listening to Nakai's music for a little while, they could still "hear" it after the song was over, or whenever the music was turned OFF. I noticed it too!

Has anyone else experienced this?


.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

...and of course

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJbkOIXkmX4[/ame]


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is a very special blend: opera singer Sarah Brightman and Paul Stanley of the hard rock group KISS...it's some kinda amazing, especially considering the stark contrast of the singer's musical backgrounds.

[YOUTUBE]fUZ06oTrpFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

The Outlaws released this song back in 1975, and here is a video of them playing it 32 years later. The guitar-work is still amazing as ever... This video is bad for my health, 'cause I usually forget to BREATHE for the last five minutes of this epic ten-minute song. These dudes really let 'er rip* especially from about the 4:27 mark on the video, all the way to the 9:20 mark*...whew. You will probably forget to breathe too.

[YOUTUBE]DGrZwU6wde0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]

_*ha ha I told you so!*_





.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

This _really_ does it for me. It is beautiful in an otherworldly way... enjoy! 

One of my favorite musical instruments is the Hang Drum, which originally came from Switzerland. Listen to Danny Cudd and Markus Johansson play in the historical area of Bath Spa, where Britain's only natural thermal springs are located. For more musical info and downloads: http://hangmusic.org 


[YOUTUBE]xk3BvNLeNgw[/YOUTUBE]




*The Hang Drum also plays nice with other instruments*

[YOUTUBE]W9_t0lIDXOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]WdUJPAG0ns8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Each one is goosebumpy for a different reason.

Because of the movie Michael.
[YOUTUBE]PK155B24Mqc[/YOUTUBE]


Primal, tribal beat. Love how it builds. Wish it was longer. Gotta turn it up to appreciate it.
[YOUTUBE]RKSwxg99Of0[/YOUTUBE]


A real tear-jerker; sad and intensely emotional. Not much for country, but this one punches me in the heart every time. 
[YOUTUBE]2_rEIA_ohto[/YOUTUBE]


Just beautiful. Slow and peaceful. Then thrilling and majestic. A celebration of life.
[YOUTUBE]OSq_nwoG43s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

This one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:sing::thumb:

[YOUTUBE]twOUAUKurFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQH3LtNePgI[/ame]


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . ."The Phantom of the Opera" . . . . . . . . .Micheal Crawford . . . . .

I worked the show for 4 or 5 months . . . . .And the haunting music and visual effects will never be erased from my memory

wish I knew how to pull it up.............


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Here Ya go Jim-Mi! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FmGtCIOwB4[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

and here you go Jim mi....

One of the best love songs ever...IMHO...from Phantom 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEtvYqMSpBg[/ame]


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks folks
Lesly you are so right best . . . . . Sarah's voice . . . .WOW
Goosebumps and misty eyes...........
really good stuff...................


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

delete, double post


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

The best version I ever heard from one of the greatest singers ever, Ray Price. Turn it up and enjoy.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KwKMSBq3_8[/ame]


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I was part of the sound crew for Phantom.
For those who have never seen Phantom in a big theater, the dynamics of those two little speakers in front of you do nothing compared to the sound system we had in the theater . . . . .It could--and did--- get very loud . . . . . .plus the times it was barely above a whisper . . . .Plus the stage left / right effects and the apearence of the Phantom way up over the stage.
Super dynamic................

Thanks for the goosebumps and memories...............


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhOKhJaM1QE[/ame]


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Jaclynne said:


> [YOUTUBE]WdUJPAG0ns8[/YOUTUBE]



Nice !!!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Malamute said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah9XCamPyKA




It was way too early for me to have just watched that scene. I absolutely love everything about that movie, especially the music ! It's just so intense !!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This song makes me want to be with someone that gives me goosebumps, shivers or something does that count?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC2tLWMMF38[/ame]


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Journey does it for me lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A lesser-known one, but it still gives me chills. How I love harmonies. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51MiXUH3vBw[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki5KVZ5RQuM[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlj73VBULj8[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCR2hBy2t6I[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

He is Pretty Good!!!, so are Snow Angels***


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1QmeEdFOSc[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Too bad he's dead... killed himself at the age of 34 by stabbing himself twice in the heart. I've always liked his music and am sorry he's gone.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

All through the night, C Lauper


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What song by R Orbison had the vid that it looked like James Dean on a motorcycle with M Monroe rideing behind. I thought it was I drove all night, but I just watched it, and it wasn't.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Grainy, but that's all there is. Unless you see them live, and that is still possible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=biuXJmD4UGM


But, not with the original axe man. Or the deep string, in the US.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Song, We Are Young


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Just stumbled on more goosebumps. I;m going to ask my pretty redheaded friend to post links to the incomparable fantastic . . .Riverdance...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmmm, hope I don't upset her by butting in.  Meantime, is this the one you meant?


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8EXDtoGfrs[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Bill, I looked for the song title you provided, and... nuttin'. I found a song called 'So Young.' Was this it?


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZwdTkBJxcU[/ame]


Couldn't find anything James Dean-ey or Marilyn Monroe-ey, but this album cover:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX2Btpjlxvc[/ame]


If these aren't what you meant, can you remember any lyrics? That would help a lot.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I found it done by a doz different people. Celine Deion? had it at least 6 times in the listing in U Tubes.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nope, neither of them, and I never heard of them before, but I quit listening to R&R music in the late 60s through late 70s.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Total Eclipse of the heart


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Always adored this guy... that silky voice! Plus, he used to live in Ewe-Jean.  I find this song haunting and love how he throws those 10-count riffs in here and there:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHFfmwFHOq0[/ame]


Shivers. Good ones.


----------

